# Wasatch mountain elk hunt



## Tbowman25

New to the area gonna start scouting never hunted up here before looking for any information on areas to scout for elk thanks!!


----------



## Hunter2015

Are you hunting spike? Did you draw a bull tag? What are you hunting?


----------



## Tbowman25

I spent a little time up there today just driving around getting familiar with the area I was driving around diamond fork canyon saw tons of deer no elk tho.


----------



## Tbowman25

Hunter2015 said:


> Are you hunting spike? Did you draw a bull tag? What are you hunting?


Spike rifle


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Thart said:


> I was driving around diamond fork canyon saw tons of deer no elk tho.


Keep going up higher and farther. You'll find them.


----------



## Tbowman25

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Thart said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was driving around diamond fork canyon saw tons of deer no elk tho.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep going up higher and farther. You'll find them.
Click to expand...

Higher up diamond fork canyon? Or higher up some where else? I know right now the only elk I will see will be way up high and I'll have to hike up in there but just want to make sure there elk up there before I waste a lot of time hiking.


----------



## goofy elk

Very few elk left in Diamond fork area......

Just a hand full compared to years past.


----------



## Tbowman25

goofy elk said:


> Very few elk left in Diamond fork area......
> 
> Just a hand full compared to years past.


Is there better places too look for elk close to diamond fork canyon area or in the Wasatch mountain area? Also any in hobble creek canyon?


----------



## Charina

Thart said:


> just want to make sure there elk up there before I waste a lot of time hiking.


Hummm. I'm wondering if elk hunting is consistent with the kind of experience you want. I find that a lot of elk hunting is hiking WAY up there, only to rule out they are not present at that location/time, and to keep going FURTHER up, or into the next drainage to find where they are. Not many guarantees when it comes to finding where elk are, and a lot of wasted hiking time can be expected.


----------



## Tbowman25

Charina said:


> Thart said:
> 
> 
> 
> just want to make sure there elk up there before I waste a lot of time hiking.
> 
> 
> 
> Hummm. I'm wondering if elk hunting is consistent with the kind of experience you want. I find that a lot of elk hunting is hiking WAY up there, only to rule out they are not present at that location/time, and to keep going FURTHER up, or into the next drainage to find where they are. Not many guarantees when it comes to finding where elk are, and a lot of wasted hiking time can be expected.
Click to expand...

Yeah I do know it is never guaranteed and I have and will be willing to hike lots even if I don't find any. I guess what I'm looking for is just some good areas to hike in where people have seen elk or had success. Juts plan on doing a lot of scouting and just never been to this area before so just looking for some info . Elk hunting is always a challenge and worth it even if you don't get one.


----------



## goofy elk

10 years ago the Diamond fork/The Waters, Tie fork areas was one of the best spots
in the state for elk..........NOT ANY MORE!

Now, Hobble creek north and east still holds some elk,
But, very poor compared to, say, 1995 thru 2010 years....


----------



## Tbowman25

goofy elk said:


> 10 years ago the Diamond fork/The Waters, Tie fork areas was one of the best spots
> in the state for elk..........NOT ANY MORE!
> 
> Now, Hobble creek north and east still holds some elk,
> But, very poor compared to, say, 1995 thru 2010 years....


Well dang wish I lived here 10 years ago. But at least there still some elk up in there hopefully I can find some. I'll be up there a lot the next few months hopefully find a few herds.


----------



## Tbowman25

goofy elk said:


> 10 years ago the Diamond fork/The Waters, Tie fork areas was one of the best spots
> in the state for elk..........NOT ANY MORE!
> 
> Now, Hobble creek north and east still holds some elk,
> But, very poor compared to, say, 1995 thru 2010 years....


So you would say I would have better chances looking up hobble creek?


----------



## goofy elk

Yes^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I know for sure you will have a better chance.


----------



## Tbowman25

goofy elk said:


> Yes^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> I know for sure you will have a better chance.


I heard there a lot of private property up that way is that true or is there still a lot of public land I could hunt?


----------



## Tbowman25

Thart said:


> goofy elk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> I know for sure you will have a better chance.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard there a lot of private property up that way is that true or is there still a lot of public land I could hunt?
Click to expand...

I was looking at a map saw left fork hobble creek canyon would that be a good way to start hiking around up in there?


----------



## goofy elk

Find Strawberry peak.....

You'll find some elk.


----------



## Tbowman25

goofy elk said:


> Find Strawberry peak.....
> 
> You'll find some elk.


Ok thanks


----------



## Clarq

goofy elk said:


> Very few elk left in Diamond fork area......
> 
> Just a hand full compared to years past.


+1

My family hunted spikes and cows there with decent success back when I was a kid. Now, we head elsewhere when we go elk hunting. We're hoping for a strong comeback in the next few years now that there are fewer cow tags available (on public land, anyway).


----------



## berrysblaster

I'm leaving tie fork right now, skunked. That's two times I've seen zero zilch and nada in the last two weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goofy elk

HA! CRAZY!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I just came out of Tie fork!

Cant believe how they ( the FS I think ) fixed the lower part of
the road with the new culvert........
That beaver dam was a pain! It's gone for good now.


----------



## Tbowman25

Are there any good roads you can drive a truck on up to strawberry ridge


----------



## Critter

You can drive a 2 wheel drive truck all over the place up there as long as the roads are dry, but if they get wet pull over and put the chains on or sit it out.


----------



## Vanilla

berrysblaster said:


> I'm leaving tie fork right now, skunked. That's two times I've seen zero zilch and nada in the last two weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You obviously just don't know where to go. If you'd get away from the roads you'd see millions of them!


----------



## Tbowman25

So you have seen a few up by tie fork?


----------



## Tbowman25

Vanilla said:


> berrysblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm leaving tie fork right now, skunked. That's two times I've seen zero zilch and nada in the last two weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously just don't know where to go. If you'd get away from the roads you'd see millions of them!
Click to expand...

So you have seen some up by tie fork?


----------



## berrysblaster

Thart said:


> So you have seen some up by tie fork?


That's sarcasm from prior posts. If you want some knowledge on the Wasatch, just search the term on here and read the novels that have been written in recent years. You'll have a pretty clear idea of what's up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

Yep, sorry Thart. I was being sarcastic. berrysblaster knows how to find elk on the Wasatch. If he is having a hard time finding them, I'd avoid that area. 

I've never hunted the spike hunt up there, but I can imagine it would be frustrating. You'll find elk. You will even find some good bulls. You just might not find a spike.


----------



## Tbowman25

Thanks everyone for the info I will be spending a lot of time up there scouting and getting familiar with the area. I will try and get pictures and post updates. Always open for people's opinions and suggestions on areas to hike around at.


----------



## morvlorv

im going up to poke around north of currant creek res this weekend. Maybe between buck knoll and currant creek peak.
Ill pm you if i see anything promising.


----------



## Tbowman25

morvlorv said:


> im going up to poke around north of currant creek res this weekend. Maybe between buck knoll and currant creek peak.
> Ill pm you if i see anything promising.


Sounds good thanks.


----------



## gdog

morvlorv said:


> im going up to poke around north of currant creek res this weekend. Maybe between buck knoll and currant creek peak.
> Ill pm you if i see anything promising.


....sheep.


----------



## morvlorv

gdog said:


> ....sheep.


 perfect, ive been a bit lonely lately. -_O-


----------



## JuddCT

I had a camera in there 2 years ago and found this guy who was shot on the LE Rifle hunt.

This is between buck knoll and currant creek peak.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

JuddCT---- me likey!!!!


----------



## RoosterKiller

Go to Mills Hollow.We shot a couple of spikes over there a couple of years ago.


----------



## Tbowman25

RoosterKiller said:


> Go to Mills Hollow.We shot a couple of spikes over there a couple of years ago.


What's mills hollow by?


----------



## CPAjeff

Thart said:


> What's mills hollow by?


Just a shot in the dark....


----------



## Tbowman25

CPAjeff said:


> Thart said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's mills hollow by?
> 
> 
> 
> Just a shot in the dark....
Click to expand...

Cool thanks I think I found it on my map.


----------



## goofy elk

Thart,
Why so dead set on the Wasatch?

That elk herd is NOT in very good shape....IMO.

If your learning new units, wanting to hunt elk,
why not pick one with a better elk herd?

Just curious.................


----------



## Tbowman25

goofy elk said:


> Thart,
> Why so dead set on the Wasatch?
> 
> That elk herd is NOT in very good shape....IMO.
> 
> If your learning new units, wanting to hunt elk,
> why not pick one with a better elk herd?
> 
> Just curious.................


I just moved to springville and it's not very far from me to go up and hunt. Just wanted to find an area on my days off I can drive up to and hunt all day. Got a baby on the way so can't be gone for a few days.


----------



## Tbowman25

If there is other areas that aren't super far from springville I would be willing to check them out. Was just hoping to find some places to hunt close by.


----------



## Vanilla

You'll find more elk on the unit just on the other side of Hwy 6. Not much farther, depending on where you hunt. 

If you spend time on the Wasatch, you will find elk. But the Manti has the largest elk herd in the state. For archery spike/cow, I'd like my chances there a little better.


----------



## Critter

We used to do quite well up Sheep Creek and the off of the road that goes up to the towers and hunting back down into Sheep Creek. 

I haven't been there for years so I am not sure how it is anymore.


----------



## Tbowman25

Ok thanks I will look on my map at some spots over there and go scout around.


----------



## Tbowman25

Vanilla said:


> You'll find more elk on the unit just on the other side of Hwy 6. Not much farther, depending on where you hunt.
> 
> If you spend time on the Wasatch, you will find elk. But the Manti has the largest elk herd in the state. For archery spike/cow, I'd like my chances there a little better.


So south of highway 6?


----------



## dkhntrdstn

there elk on the Wasatch you wont see them from the road.you might get lucky and see some but not many. find a nice canyon and take a nice long hike. why you are doing that look for spots that elk will head to when the shooting starts.the elk wont be in the same place when it Oct come around. they will be pushed for two months already. there will be a crap load of people. so find a nice canyon with some clearings in it and sit and wait for them to come run through opening day. scout the crap out of it. elk hunting not easy.


----------



## goofy elk

Vanilla said:


> You'll find more elk on the unit just on the other side of Hwy 6. Not much farther, depending on where you hunt.
> 
> If you spend time on the Wasatch, you will find elk. But the Manti has the largest elk herd in the state. For archery spike/cow, I'd like my chances there a little better.


This^^^^^^^^^

WAAAAAY better on both the Manti and Nebo right now.


----------



## Tbowman25

Thanks I will have to check it out. Never really been over there but I'll look up the area on the map and plan a few holes up in there. Is there a lot of public land to hunt or mostly private property?


----------



## Tbowman25

Would you say skyline dr is a good road to drive on to park and hike some where to find elk on those areas?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Thart said:


> Would you say skyline dr is a good road to drive on to park and hike some where to find elk on those areas?


Yup.


----------



## Tbowman25

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Thart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you say skyline dr is a good road to drive on to park and hike some where to find elk on those areas?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
Click to expand...

Skyline coming off of highway 6?


----------



## Tbowman25

Skyline closer to highway 6 or further south?


----------



## Critter

You can drive Skyline Dr and part at the head of just about any canyon and hike into it and find elk. But expect a zoo up there during elk season.


----------



## Tbowman25

Ok thanks again everyone for all the info. I will continue to scout around hike a lot hopefully start seeing some elk.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Charina said:


> Hummm. I'm wondering if elk hunting is consistent with the kind of experience you want. I find that a lot of elk hunting is hiking WAY up there, only to rule out they are not present at that location/time, and to keep going FURTHER up, or into the next drainage to find where they are. Not many guarantees when it comes to finding where elk are, and a lot of wasted hiking time can be expected.


haha this was a perfect response. I don't want to come across too dickish to the OP but it always perplexes me that people who don't want to put in the time, energy, and effort to find good hunting places think that the people who have put in the effort will just so readily give up that info to any Tom, Dick, or Harry on the internet who asks for it.


----------



## Tbowman25

I'm not looking for any ones spot just making sure there elk on there I already spent the last week up hiking around and glassing some areas tell dark put a lot of hiking timing up there just haven't seen any yet so just asking some general questions if there elk up there or not. Some people say there none others say they see some. Others say they see a lot. I use to hunt with my dad but he moved far away and I don't have anyone to go with so this year I'm going up by my self to a new area and just hoping to get some good canyons to hike in is all. I'm willing to hike a few miles to and find my own spots. Just seeing if people would direct me in a general directions or area.


----------



## RoosterKiller

Thart said:


> I'm not looking for any ones spot just making sure there elk on there I already spent the last week up hiking around and glassing some areas tell dark put a lot of hiking timing up there just haven't seen any yet so just asking some general questions if there elk up there or not. Some people say there none others say they see some. Others say they see a lot. I use to hunt with my dad but he moved far away and I don't have anyone to go with so this year I'm going up by my self to a new area and just hoping to get some good canyons to hike in is all. I'm willing to hike a few miles to and find my own spots. Just seeing if people would direct me in a general directions or area.


There are elk. However you will not so readily see them. you have to be there when they are out or go in the thick gnarly canyons and shuck them out. Sit on mountain sides and glass everywhere. Then if you do see them keep going back and make sure you can still find them. Then on opening day get back into your well scouted area and get your elk.
Just like that. Even where the elk are thick,it is no cake walk.


----------



## Tbowman25

Thank you this next week I have a couple hikes planned to go up high and glass hopefully see some sign or some elk.


----------



## hazmat

You have gotten some solid advice from some very knowledgeable people on here if you are looking to find elk the manti unit is going to produce probably more then the wasatch. But you still got solid advice on both units.i hope you stick around and keep us posted how your hunts go.


----------



## Tbowman25

Thanks I will. I plan on scouting a bit in both areas.


----------



## morvlorv

just got back from up above currant creek res and here is what I saw.
3 bulls
too many bucks to count
lots of sheep 
lots of cattle 
lots of 4 wheelers and side by sides


----------



## Tbowman25

Thanks for the update.


----------



## berrysblaster

I saw an elk in tie fork this morning, but it wasn't a spike, and it was way to steep of terrain to be killing a 5x6 in...I've been trying too turn up a specific bull, but having struck out 3 of the 5 times I've been in there, and now moving my year long total from 4 bulls to 5 I'm thinking it might not be such a good idea...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

And here we are being told there are no elk in Tie Fork...


----------



## goofy elk

This is the first year in the last 20+ I haven't been to Strawberry....
For many years I would enjoy fishing the Berry and looking at elk.

Now the elk numbers have diminished to the point I go else were,
The last month I have left my boat at Fish Lake.
When not fishing, we scout FL and Boulder,
Sunday night we watched a herd of elk that we counted at 95...
Yesterday morning saw 11 bulls together, 2 GOOD ONES...:!:...

I'm done with the Wasatch.


----------



## Tbowman25

I moved my search over to the manti unit and seen a couple cows right at dark coming out of the timber. Could have been more but it got to dark to see. So most likely will hunt over there.


----------



## OldRookie

I went scouting for deer last weekend and ran into a good herd of elk, on the Wasatch East unit. Trade you info on the bucks you saw near current creek!! ;-)


----------



## McFinnigan

OldRookie said:


> I went scouting for deer last weekend and ran into a good herd of elk, on the Wasatch East unit. Trade you info on the bucks you saw near current creek!! ;-)


Don't waste your time, there's no deer near current creek...

#thesearentthedroidsyourlooking4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hazmat

Seen alot of bucks in all of the canyons north of highway 40.


----------

